# railway evidence, Balgavies, Forfar, Scotland, June'08



## spacepunk (Jun 28, 2008)

Was having a stroll around Balgavies resevoir near Forfar when I found this old station/platform. I followed the track for a mile and found myself in someones' back garden.
This must be part of the Newtyle to Arbroath line I think.






























































Love'n'Peace.
SP.


----------



## jock1966 (Jun 29, 2008)

wow great find nice pics


----------



## spacepunk (Jun 29, 2008)

Although I must admit to cheating with that last photo which was taken in the middle of winter last year.
Here's the same place on this visit.





Shame on me.:embarrassed:


----------



## smileysal (Jun 30, 2008)

Excellent find, love old railway stations. Especially since the platforms and a few buildings are left in situ. Most of them have disappeared when making cycle tracks/footpaths etc, I really do like this.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 1, 2008)

I think ex-railway evidence is really intriguing. Love this one. As Smiley said, there's a fair bit left in the way of buildings. Good stuff. 
Gotta love your 'Andy Warhol' portrait.


----------



## Smellycat (May 1, 2009)

Some more photos from a recent visit.
An old man came out whilst I was taking photos and chatted away for ages about how he used to be the
gate operator for gates that were between the railway and the old road and he used to open and close the gates when a train went past. He stayed in the old coach house and told me stories of how the old trains would slow down when they approached his house and throw some bags of coal into his garden to keep him warm in winter. He said his most harrowing memory was seeing all the "young lads" waving out the windows en route to fight in the war in Flanders, most of them never to return. 
He was a lovely old man and must have been at least 90.
Here are the photos anyway.....


----------



## sheep21 (May 2, 2009)

great set of photos there!

Love anything rail related I do


----------



## Labb (May 2, 2009)

Very nice pictures. Great find.


----------



## limpet (May 2, 2009)

very nice l


----------



## spacepunk (May 3, 2009)

Nice update Sc.
Bet the old boy loved you, a captive audience.


----------



## jonney (May 4, 2009)

Always nice to get a bit of local info on an explore. Nice report looks like a nice walk


----------

